# Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer now has a new home



## Dee (Jan 1, 2014)

The furry fantasy adventure "Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer" now has  a brand new home site just in time for it's newest update which finds  our hero hot on the trail of the princess and her kidnappers. Monique  and I hope you'll all stop by and check out our new digs and newest  page. 

Dee

Chevalier
http://www.theduckwebcomics.com/Chevalier


----------

